# What's the best way to mount a waterproof LED strip?



## Beverley Darcy (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi there,
I recently finished a LED strip project. 
I noticed that the Silicone lining on the outside is too smooth for anything to stick to it. that includes hot glue, tape, everything! How would you recommend i mount this waterproof led strips in the car. 
Note it’s a Jeep banned so it WILL get bumpy.


----------



## lovemyleds (Aug 4, 2013)

I use silicone for my all my strip gluing


----------



## Kiss4afrog (Aug 12, 2013)

Try "Liquid Nails" available at home improvement stores and Walmart. In comes in both a calking gun size and a smaller 4 oz size.


----------



## Fullspectrumclothing (Aug 14, 2013)

Ebay sells small plastic brackets made for these strips if you have the room and ability to drill into the area where the light is mounted. Otherwise just use some epoxy or something on the mounting side. They usually come with 3m tape on the back but that stuff wont hold forever. Epoxy it up and it wont go anywhere. You will have to destroy the lights to get them back off the jeep, but they are cheap enough to warrant that. Just make sure you got em where you want em before you add the epoxy. Goood luck!


----------



## stevethumb21 (Sep 6, 2013)

Beverley Darcy said:


> Hi there,
> I recently finished a LED strip project.
> I noticed that the Silicone lining on the outside is too smooth for anything to stick to it. that includes hot glue, tape, everything! How would you recommend i mount this waterproof led strips in the car.
> Note it’s a Jeep banned so it WILL get bumpy.




Hi Beverley !

In my opinion you can use silicone or Liquid nails. Both are easily available at nearby supermarkets and are handy to use. I myself have applied LED strip lights to my SUV and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Christexan (Sep 20, 2013)

I imagine the OP has this figured out by now, but another option if you are mounting them TO something (like a bar of some sort), tie monofilament fishing line around the strip (between the lighted portions), and the mounting bracket/object. No need to glue, and will never fail (not in our lifetimes) unless directly exposed to sun for several years.


----------



## ilovewatermelon (Oct 19, 2013)

Beverley Darcy said:


> Hi there,
> I recently finished a LED strip project.
> I noticed that the Silicone lining on the outside is too smooth for anything to stick to it. that includes hot glue, tape, everything! How would you recommend i mount this waterproof led strips in the car.
> Note it’s a Jeep banned so it WILL get bumpy.




I usually get brackets from the supplier when i order them, they usually have plastic or metal ones , is a mount an option for you ? it would be the safest and most durable option


----------



## axipher (Oct 23, 2013)

I personally use 3M exterior double sided tape combined with fishing line.


----------



## lightning602 (Jan 21, 2014)

Is the fishing line to make sure the strip is straight?


----------

